# Something To Do When It's Too Cold In the Shop



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 9, 2010)

Linus Pauling, the famous Physicist, used to say that physics is a very competitive field and that many physicists were much smarter and much deeper thinkers than he, but he consoled himself in the thought that he had broader interests. So it is that I confess: I am a member of other forums which are not related to machining at all.  Not that I am even as smart as Linus Pauling. 

One of the forums I belong to is called _TractorByNet_ and it is for those folks who like to chat about their tractors and any other facet of country living. It is a very popular site with well over 2 million posts. Now, its been discussed on HMEM many times how friendly this forum is, what a good job the moderators do and how unusual it is for a group of people to maintain this high level of civility and I couldnt agree more. That is why it is even more amazing that TractorByNet, with over 90,000 members manages to reach this same level of human development. Maybe its because tractor owners have a connection to the Earth or to things that have sustenance, I dont know. But I digress.

The reason for this rather long post: If you are not doing anything today or tomorrow and enjoy reading, there is a post there started by a fellow back in 2002 and it ran until May of 2010. It is 51 pages long (shorter than some of Zees actually ;D). Here is a guy, username mdbarb, a very nice fellow with integrity that far surpasses my own, who starts out by asking the forum members for advice on how to handle a neighbor who has parked his motor home on his property. There is an easement across mdbarbs property for this neighbor to use for ingress/egress but not for parking his motor home there permanently. One day, mdbarb asks the neighbor to move it and what follows is unbelievable. The antics from law enforcement, lawyers, neighbors, federal government, judges, jury will astound you. So if you've a mind to, get your coffee, settle in and have a good read.  

When I read it last night, I skipped most of the side comments and stuck to the reporting by the poster who is pretty articulate. It still took me about an hour to read it. When I was done it was time for bed, but it took me a long time to get to sleep. 

Here is the link: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/rural-living/14251-help-i-need-legal-advice.html#post155259

P.S. Dont let this interfere with your valuable shop time.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 9, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> It is 51 pages long (shorter than some of Zees actually ;D).



I am the stick by which many things are measured. I hope for the day my stick will change to...'as much money as', 'as good looking as', 'as sweet smelling as'...wait...

A varied interest is a good thing. Right now I wish I had time to pursue just one.


----------



## dsquire (Dec 9, 2010)

Troutsqueezer

It may not be as long as some of Zee's posts but at least the posts that Zee makes don't have terrible endings like that one. I have just finished reading it and it makes me sick. The ugly neighbor is probably lucky that his address was never posted on the tractor site or I am sure someone would have taken it upon themselves to pay him a visit.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## BAH101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, just read it myself too. Hard to believe it cost half a million to have someone elses RV removed off your own property. Guess the old saying "Good fences make good neighbours" is very true.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow..I remember following that thread when it first started out. I haven't been around tractorbynet for about 4 years or so.....We have been lucky to have great neighbors....


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 9, 2010)

unbelievable situation. he has alot of character to continue posting and moving on while that unfolded.


----------



## kvom (Dec 10, 2010)

The best thing to do when the shop is too cold is buy a heater.  ;D


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 10, 2010)

As each event unfolded, I kept asking myself what would I do if I were in that particular situation and the answer was never very pretty. *knuppel2*


----------



## itowbig (Dec 10, 2010)

cheaper to just shoot the sob i say. my 12 gauge is ready and it never miss's


----------



## Artie (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, Trator Net has had some activuty increase since you started this thread... I also read the damn thing... so much for the law protecting the innocent.... (providing he was actually innocent)... amazing.... but disgusting at the same time.... it was liek a train crash...I couldnt help but look....

Im with Kvom.... better get a heater...and be nice to the neighbours..... ???


----------



## GLCarlson (Aug 24, 2015)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Linus Pauling, the famous Physicist, used to say that physics is a very competitive field and that many physicists were much smarter and much deeper thinkers than he, but he consoled himself in the thought that he had broader interests.



Linus was a chemist. His best known book is "The Nature of the Chemical Bond".  He was famous for a few things, notorious for others, and spectacularly wrong on some.


----------



## barnesrickw (Aug 25, 2015)

I like his blanket.


----------



## GLCarlson (Aug 26, 2015)

barnesrickw said:


> I like his blanket.



As did the professor. He was a great fan of Peanuts and made no secret of it.


----------

